# U.S. Senator backs selling B1 bombers to Israel



## CougarKing (2 Sep 2015)

Reminds me of a former Obama adviser who recommended selling B52s to Israel:

*US Senator Backs B-1 Bombers for Israel* 

defense news - September 2, 2015




> As for equipping Israel with the 30,000-pound massive ordnance penetrator bunker-busting weapon and the means to deliver it, Cotton said that if Israel requests the B-1B rather than the much older and more vulnerable B-52, Congress should authorize it.
> 
> And despite the fact that the *US has never authorized its bombers for export*, Cotton said *Israel is an exceptional case* given the myriad threats it faces in the region.


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Sep 2015)

Pretty stupid.If you want to send a message to Iran,we should rotate F-22's and F-15's to an air base in Israel.Throw in some Apache's for hunting down IS groups.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Sep 2015)

I agree basing the bomber in Israel is not a great idea. As for the other, Israel has taken a hands off approach so as not to muddy the waters and give ISIS anymore credence by getting into a direct open conflict with it. The message is that ISIS is a threat to the West and other Muslims, not battling Israel on the behalf of the Islamic world.


----------

